# Suggestion for high end pier/ surf rod



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking in the price range of $300-$400 and would prefer conventional. Mostly used for drum, cobia, and maybe shark. Using at va beach fishing pier and va beach surf fishing. Ocassionaly using at piers and surf in obx.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Chanbran99 said:


> Looking in the price range of $300-$400 and would prefer conventional. Mostly used for drum, cobia, and maybe shark. Using at va beach fishing pier and va beach surf fishing. Ocassionaly using at piers and surf in obx.


St Croix inshore legend.


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

The Inshore Legend series only goes to 7' in length. I think these would fit the bill though. Casting versions are available for each series...

St. Croix Avid Surf: http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/avid-series-surf/ (falls right in the $300-400 range and up to 12' length)
St. Croix Legend Surf: http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/legend-surf/ (goes just north of the $400 threshold and up to 11' length)


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

What about reel?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Chanbran99 said:


> What about reel?


Good question which I can't really answer. I'm a spinning guy. As for spinning reels I swear by Shimano, but I can't testify about their baitcasters. As for St Croix, I've own both the Inshore Legend and Surf Legend.... bliss. Plain and simple. I routinely destroy the people around me in casting distance and I can catch an expected huge fish and power him in without a problem and yet still have enough sensitivity for smaller fish. I swear by:

1) St Croix
2) Shimano
3) Powerpro Braid
4) Seagaur Fluorocarbon Leader
5) Mirrolure

Worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Im looking for a combo thats gonna run about $300-$400


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

High end for a new combo is gonna run you $400+- for a rod and $150-$200 for the reel..


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, just a combo thats gonna run me $300-$400, conventional, for drum, cobia, and some shark off piers and surf


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

For 400 get an ocean master surf rod in the 11 or 12 foot length and pair it with a penn fathom 25. That will be right in the 400 dollar range. Its about as good as it gets in your budget. You can also substitute the rod for a star, or lamiglass surf king. They are all good. I like the ocean master surf rods because of the warranty. I am not trying to win any casting competitions, however they do cast good and they are bullet proof, if they do break take it in and get a new one. I dont have a fathom, I have a trq25 however the internals are almost the same. They cast great and are very well made. I really like the on piece frame. Very solid build.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You can buy an Ocean Master 12 ft , brand new for 159 it will do all you want it to do for Drum, makes a good anchor rod too. 

if if you keep your eyes on the Marketplace in this forum you can pick up a good deal on a reel. I'm not into sharks and I am in Drum Mode right now. So as far as reels you have a great deal of choices I am not hot on the Penns unless they are US made. Shimano Torium 14, Daiwa silver Saltist 20H, Penn 525 mag and so forth for 125 to 200 dollars. Pre owned of course. 17 lb Sufix od Berkley pro spec for line. 

Take your time and ask questions! HIGH END does not always mean the best for you, and your body mechanics as far as casting.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Chanbran99 said:


> Well, just a combo thats gonna run me $300-$400, conventional, for drum, cobia, and some shark off piers and surf


CCP - Carolina Cast Pro . . . Best Bang for the Buck !
*
http://www.carolinacastpro.com/*


----------



## jwilly (Dec 18, 2013)

Best all around rod for your dollar is the TFO. Casts a mile, feels similar to a st croix. Heavy enough to heave out bigger baits but sensitive enough for smaller fish. The 10'6 or 9 footer is nice for piers when you dont want to be whipping around 12 feet of rod. Put a nice shimano or finn nor lethal on there and call it a day.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If I had to do it all over I would contact Spike at South River Rods and have him custom build a killer heaver.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

My suggestions are a Carolina Cast Pro heaver paired with a Daiwa SEALINE SL-X30SHA or an older SL30SH. Darn nice reels for the money. Best bang for the buck all the way around IMO. Also, you may want to check with The Rodfather shop and see if he has any Rainshadow 1509 custom rods left. Those are great heavers as well.


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

dlpetrey said:


> My suggestions are a Carolina Cast Pro heaver paired with a Daiwa SEALINE SL-X30SHA or an older SL30SH. Darn nice reels for the money. Best bang for the buck all the way around IMO. Also, you may want to check with The Rodfather shop and see if he has any Rainshadow 1509 custom rods left. Those are great heavers as well.


Could you give me a link to the rod?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jwilly said:


> best all around rod for your dollar is the tfo.


"tfo" ???


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Chanbran99 said:


> Could you give me a link to the rod?


Sure thing. 

The Rodfather Shop doesn't have a traditional website but they do have a Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/rodfatherva

I've never been to the shop but met the guys at the rodbuilding show in Winston Salem, NC last year and they were great guys. They have lots of custom heavers available and their prices are great. They are in Hampton, VA.

Tommy farmer's rods, the Carolina Cast Pro series are also EXCELLENT rods. Here is the link to his website. 

http://carolinacastpro.com/ 

He is a great guy and an outstanding casting instructor as well.

Hope this is helpful for you.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> "tfo" ???


He's talking about Temple Fork Outfitters surf rods Dave. When Gary Loomis sold G Loomis he helped start Temple Fork Outfitters. I've used their fly rods for some years now. Gary just began designing surf rods but *in my opinion*, they don't offer a true "heaver" as their biggest rod handles only up to 8 oz.

Anyway, they are nice rods I've heard. And they're affordable. Link: http://www.tforods.com/conventional-rods/gary-loomis-tactical-series/surf-rods.html#.VDUzNfldWSo


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

dlpetrey said:


> My suggestions are a Carolina Cast Pro heaver paired with a Daiwa SEALINE SL-X30SHA or an older SL30SH. Darn nice reels for the money. Best bang for the buck all the way around IMO. Also, you may want to check with The Rodfather shop and see if he has any Rainshadow 1509 custom rods left. Those are great heavers as well.


Are they also known as hatteras heavers?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chanbran99 said:


> Could you give me a link to the rod?


http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Chanbran99 said:


> Are they also known as hatteras heavers?


Hatteras Heaver these days is kind of a generic term for a conventional rod that can legitimately throw 8 oz and bait or more. Used for fishing for big stuff from the surf.


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

I looked on the carolina cast pro website and the cheapest one i found is 220. Im looking for something at most 190


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Edit
I forgot you are looking for casting, not spinning.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> He's talking about Temple Fork Outfitters surf rods Dave. When Gary Loomis sold G Loomis he helped start Temple Fork Outfitters. I've used their fly rods for some years now. Gary just began designing surf rods but *in my opinion*, they don't offer a true "heaver" as their biggest rod handles only up to 8 oz.
> 
> Anyway, they are nice rods I've heard. And they're affordable. Link: http://www.tforods.com/conventional-rods/gary-loomis-tactical-series/surf-rods.html#.VDUzNfldWSo


 Thanks for the info . . . "TFO" was a mystery to me !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dlpetrey said:


> Hatteras Heaver these days is kind of a generic term for a conventional rod that can legitimately throw 8 oz and bait or more. Used for fishing for big stuff from the surf.


 Actually it is a term for a "jetty jockey",magnaflex,or lamiglass 66,67,68,69 blank... They were all 60's and 70's vintage.. There are others as well,but they are not carbon fiber or graphite...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Hatteras Heaver these days is kind of a generic term for a conventional rod that can legitimately throw 8 oz and bait or more. Used for fishing for big stuff from the surf.



Yeah, if your rod can chuck a "Toaster" out of sight, it's a "Hatteras Heaver" alright . . . LOL !


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Yeah, if your rod can chuck a "Toaster" out of sight, it's a "Hatteras Heaver" alright . . . LOL !


Hahahahaha. That may be the most hilarious quote I've seen on here.


----------

